
Personal Names Around the World - oftenwrong
https://www.w3.org/International/questions/qa-personal-names
======
2T1Qka0rEiPr
This is a great addition to "Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Names":
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names/)

------
dlivingston
This is more complex than I could have imagined - does anyone know how large
multinational software companies handle this? I.e. Google or Facebook?

